# Bug #235836 (multipath-tools)-anyone has a workaround?urgent

## Januszzz

Hi,

I got problem with multipathing: newer scsi_id doesn't support -s option no more. And although multipath-tools have an option to accept another, custom string to determine wwid of a disk, this apparently doesn't work.

Here is more:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235836

I really don't have clue where to find a fix here...   :Embarassed: 

Anyone have a patch for multipath-tools to accept this custom command or knows how to solve this in another way? I would rather not going down with udev, as this could be worse than not having multipathing at all...

Thank you.

----------

## Januszzz

Hmm, ugly.... I unpacked sources and hardcoded another defaults:

```
 grep -Ri scsi_id * | cut -f 1 -d ":" | while read x; do sed -i 's/\/lib\/udev\/scsi_id\ \-g\ \-u\ \-s\ \/block\//\/lib\/udev\/scsi_id\ \-g\ \-u\ \/dev\//' $x ; done
```

damn, it works for now, I'll see if it works well during next days... Anyway, this bug is real stopper!

EDIT: ok not stopper, but still ugly...

----------

## Januszzz

As I reviewed my install today, I'm posting nicer solution which I did finish with:

```

#!/bin/bash

/lib/udev/scsi_id.bin $1 $2 /dev/`echo $4 |cut -f 3 -d "/"`

```

Default scsi_id should be reanamed to scsi_id.bin and that way the command called works very well.

----------

